# Chicago



## VentureForth (Jun 3, 2011)

Supposing I won't have a problem getting into Chicago tomorrow, where is a good place to get a real, bona fide Chicago style hot dog?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 3, 2011)

VentureForth said:


> Supposing I won't have a problem getting into Chicago tomorrow, where is a good place to get a real, bona fide Chicago style hot dog?


Chicago Natives will tell you there are a Milliopn Places to grab a Chicago Style Dog but Right in Union Station, Upstairs in the Food Court, the Gold Coast Dog Stand is Excellent, I Eat there Everytime I'm in Union Station! :wub:


----------



## bobnabq (Jun 3, 2011)

OK ~ what the heck is a "Chicago style dog" ?


----------



## Ryan (Jun 3, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago-style_hot_dog


----------



## bobnabq (Jun 3, 2011)

Quote from your link:

"...but the canonical recipe _does not include ketchup_, and there is a widely shared, strong opinion among many Chicagoans and aficionados that ketchup is unacceptable. A number of Chicago hot dog vendors do not even offer ketchup as a condiment."

 

I saw a show, I think on the Travel Channel, a couple years ago on the best hot dog places around the country. In their 30 minutes they probably covered about 12 places. _Ever_y place put mustard on their hot dogs, and some out right banned ketchup from their establishment.

 

But I must say, that Chicago style hot dog is a dog on steroids!  :giggle:

 

.


----------



## RRrich (Jun 3, 2011)

Catsup is GREAT on burgers but does NOT belong on a dog. When I was a kid I would put both mustard & catsup on dogs. What does a kid know?

I'm from NYC and want Mustard Kraut & maybe grilled Onions on my dog. IMHO a true Chicago dog just has to much stuff on it, but I second friend Jim's recomendation of Gold Coast Dogs. They sell a nice Italian Sausage & other goodies.


----------



## bobnabq (Jun 3, 2011)

I guess I'm bound for Hell, but I like Mayo on my dog. :blush:


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 3, 2011)

Gold Coast Dogs are good (I had a hot dog there on Monday). Two other choices, if you'd like to stretch your legs a little, are Lukes (about three blocks east on Jackson, just east of Giordanos) and Al's Beef (about three blocks west of Union Station on Adams). Al's Beef also has the best Italian beef sandwich I've had in years, and I think also sells a Maxwell Street-style Polish.



> I guess I'm bound for Hell, but I like Mayo on my dog.


Get Thee behind me, Satan!


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 3, 2011)

bobnabq said:


> I guess I'm bound for Hell, but I like Mayo on my dog. :blush:




I'm with you, Bob - that's what I eat them with.


----------



## JayPea (Jun 3, 2011)

I have to put my vote in for Gold Coast Dogs as well. And I don't care for mustard on my hot dog. Just the onions and relish, please!


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 3, 2011)

bobnabq said:


> I guess I'm bound for Hell, but I like Mayo on my dog. :blush:


Don't ever try that in Chicago! You'll be escorted out the door (if the place has a door) of any hot dog joint in Chicago.


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Aloha

Except for a Nathans or a Chicago Dog I like Ketchup on Hot Dogs. My favorite mustard is either Nathan's or Philippe's.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Jun 4, 2011)

No! NEVER put mayo on a hot dog. Ketsup is a cardinal sin, but mayo goes beyond that!

Maybe one of the best known is Portillo's. He started out with one small roadside stand and now has restaurants all over the Chicago area.

No longer there, but one of my favorite Chicago style hot dog places was Parkie's on Harlem Avenue. Actually, all around the Chicago area there are terrific hot dog places: the 7800 block of Irving Park Rd, on River Rd, on Harlem Avenue, and on and on. Just have to look for them.


----------



## PaulM (Jun 4, 2011)

Ryan said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago-style_hot_dog


The odd thing about the link is that it refers to the dog both as a frankfurter and a wiener. The old joke is that Frankfurters (someone from Frankfurt, Germany) wanted to insult Wieners (someone from Vienna, Austria) so they called the lowliest of sausages a wiener. The Wieners retaliated by calling it a frankfurter.


----------



## smee (Jul 18, 2011)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> 
> Except for a Nathans or a Chicago Dog I like Ketchup on Hot Dogs. My favorite mustard is either Nathan's or Philippe's.


Philippe's is the best! If you are a mustard freak you may want to try Raye's Mustard. They have multiple flavors of mustard and are the only mustard mill in the USA that still uses the stone wheels to grind the mustard seeds.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 10, 2012)

I keep finding very expensive hotels around Union Station. Anybody know a good, cheap(er) hotel in/around Chicago? It's okay as long as Metra goes there, I would want to railfan it anyway.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 10, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I keep finding very expensive hotels around Union Station. Anybody know a good, cheap(er) hotel in/around Chicago? It's okay as long as Metra goes there, I would want to railfan it anyway.


Google up the Hosteling International in CHI! Great place right downtown, includes free Breakfast and a Great Lobby Resturant with Delcious and reasonable food! Right off Michigan Avenue on Congress, you can walk or ride a Bus or cab there ! The staff is very helpful and people of all Ages and nationalities stay there! About $40 a Night, What a Deal! :wub:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 10, 2012)

RRrich said:


> Catsup


Cats and dogs fight like - like cats and dogs!




Next time try Ketchup!


----------



## RRrich (Feb 11, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > Catsup
> ...


Are you saying that KECHUP is better on hot dogs than CATSUP? I doubt it.

By the way when I woke up this morning, in/on my bed was a wife, a dog, three or four cats and me. No fighting :wub:


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 11, 2012)

:angry:



jimhudson said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > I keep finding very expensive hotels around Union Station. Anybody know a good, cheap(er) hotel in/around Chicago? It's okay as long as Metra goes there, I would want to railfan it anyway.
> ...



I don't like being boxed into one option. Anything OTHER than the Hostelling International? I had a bad expierience with them.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 11, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try using this list. All hotels are either within walking distance of a train, be it METRA or the CTA, or they offer a shuttle from a train station.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 11, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > :angry:
> ...



Very useful! Thanks Alan!

Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Ozark Southern (Feb 12, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No personal experience with this yet, but we are trying to put together a low-budget Chicago trip once the HSR segment starts up in July. We have found several no-frills type hotels (Super 8, Knights, Travelodge, etc.) around the Homewood/Hazel Crest area. Depending on your travel dates, they go for $30-60. Metra serves both towns, and several of the hotels are within walking distance from the Metra stations. From what I understand, it's a decent suburban area (though correct me if I'm wrong; when I used to have family in Chicagoland, they were in the NW suburbs). Metra Electric line runs you $5 each way to get to Millenium Station, so it's not a bad deal even considering the extra cost.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 12, 2012)

Ozark Southern said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > :angry:
> ...


I checked them, and the reviews are really bad. So Ozark, let's both not book hotels with low reviews. I have done so before and regretted it.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 12, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Very useful! Thanks Alan!
> 
> Do you have any recommendations?


While one can sometimes get lucky with a downtown hotel, especially if there are no conventions in town, personally I'd look at hotels out near the airports. They tend to be much cheaper and you can still ride the subway/L to get to those locations, saving money over needing to use METRA. So far I've only stayed at the Hilton Garden Inn out by O'Hare. On other occasions I've lucked out and/or used points to stay downtown.

So I really can't help to much more than that.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 12, 2012)

Ozark Southern said:


> No personal experience with this yet, but we are trying to put together a low-budget Chicago trip once the HSR segment starts up in July. We have found several no-frills type hotels (Super 8, Knights, Travelodge, etc.) around the Homewood/Hazel Crest area. Depending on your travel dates, they go for $30-60. Metra serves both towns, and several of the hotels are within walking distance from the Metra stations. From what I understand, it's a decent suburban area (though correct me if I'm wrong; when I used to have family in Chicagoland, they were in the NW suburbs). Metra Electric line runs you $5 each way to get to Millenium Station, so it's not a bad deal even considering the extra cost.


I can't speak to Hazel at all, but I've seen a few people post that Homewood is not exactly the safest station around and I think I've even seen a news report or two about crime in the parking lot at Homewood. So I'd be careful about going there.

Perhaps someone from the Chicago area can comment further on this and that station's safety.


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 13, 2012)

AlanB said:


> While one can sometimes get lucky with a downtown hotel, especially if there are no conventions in town, personally I'd look at hotels out near the airports. They tend to be much cheaper and you can still ride the subway/L to get to those locations, saving money over needing to use METRA.


Check rates at the couple of hotels in downtown Evanston, too -- that's 'L'-accessible and is a safe, walkable area. I can vouch for the Hilton Orrington being a nice hotel, although it's been almost 20 years since I stayed there.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Feb 13, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Ozark Southern said:
> 
> 
> > No personal experience with this yet, but we are trying to put together a low-budget Chicago trip once the HSR segment starts up in July. We have found several no-frills type hotels (Super 8, Knights, Travelodge, etc.) around the Homewood/Hazel Crest area. Depending on your travel dates, they go for $30-60. Metra serves both towns, and several of the hotels are within walking distance from the Metra stations. From what I understand, it's a decent suburban area (though correct me if I'm wrong; when I used to have family in Chicagoland, they were in the NW suburbs). Metra Electric line runs you $5 each way to get to Millenium Station, so it's not a bad deal even considering the extra cost.
> ...


Homewood is a perfectly safe place, with a excellent downtown with many nice restaurants. The station and parking lots are right across the street from the police station, so I wouldn't be concerned about your safety in downtown Homewood. Now, the hotels around Interstate 294 and Halsted street are another story, They're not within easy walking distance of the train station and the clientel at some of them probably aren't the best. I can't think of any hotel/motel within walking distance of any Metra Electric station (except at McCormick Place and the downtown stations). It would probably be best to check at some of the hotels/motels on the outskirts of the Loop near Union Station. The motels just south of Midway Airport are also a good bet, especially if they offer shuttle service. The Orange Line CTA will take you close to Union Station, although some walking, at both the airport and the downtown end, is necessary.


----------



## Ozark Southern (Feb 13, 2012)

MikefromCrete said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Ozark Southern said:
> ...


All right, good to know. This is the sort of thing you can't tell from Google Maps/Street View. Well, I guess we'll stick with what we know: the Elk Grove Village/airport area. That's where my late aunt used to live, and we visited there often. Very nice suburb, as are the neighbouring Mt. Prospect and Des Plaines. Still fairly cheap hotels, as well, due to the proximity to O'Hare.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm a bit confused now. So you guys say to look at hotels around the airport? Anywhere that does not require transfers out of Union Station? How about Elgin, Aurora, or Joliet? Are they safe?


----------



## MikefromCrete (Feb 13, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I'm a bit confused now. So you guys say to look at hotels around the airport? Anywhere that does not require transfers out of Union Station? How about Elgin, Aurora, or Joliet? Are they safe?


There's a Comfort Inn hotel almost adjacent to the Aurora Metra station. It would be very convenient. It is just on other side of the Roundhouse Brewery/Restaurant from the station.

Harrah's Casino in Joliet has a hotel that is three-four blocks from the train station.

Downtown Joliet is quite safe during the day. At night, it's petty empty, except around the casino or if there's a baseball game at the stadium adjacent to the train station.


----------



## dabrilloman (Mar 13, 2012)

MrFSS said:


> bobnabq said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'm bound for Hell, but I like Mayo on my dog. :blush:
> ...


No problem with that....I like mayo on my fries!


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 14, 2012)

We always stay at the Heart O'Chicago Motel. It looks sketchy, but it's really very nice, safe, and clean. It just has that 1950s vibe because they haven't changed the sign since then. The rooms are straight out of the 1980s. 

It's $80/night for a king-size bed, and you get free Wi-Fi (ask the desk for the password). They also have free parking, which is unheard of in the city limits. I know you're rail-fanning, but I wanted to toss that out there anyway. 

It's on the #22 bus line (Clark). It's also a short walk or bus ride to the 'L' (red line).

If you want a neighborhood to associate it with, it's in the northern part of Andersonville, up at the tippy-top of Lake Shore Drive.


----------



## trainman74 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> It's also a short walk or bus ride to the *El* (red line).


In Chicago, that's spelled 'L' (yes, with single quotes) -- surprised one of the other folks on this forum didn't jump on you for this first!


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 14, 2012)

trainman74 said:


> Sorcha said:
> 
> 
> > It's also a short walk or bus ride to the *El* (red line).
> ...


Aaaaaargh... I keep doing that. It's a habit from an old chat I used to haunt where the "L" would get all screwed up, so we changed it to "El" for the purposes of chatting.

I'll fix it.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 25, 2012)

Still checking for hotels. The hotel should be lower than $140 per night. Thanks for the help, but I am still bogged down.


----------



## white rabbitt (Mar 25, 2012)

if u take metra to the brookfield station

a short walk to the rodeway inn on W. Ogden Ave.

in lyons

59 a night there are resterants close by and a starbucks on the corner

i have stayed there when ever i was in chicago for events and concerts


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 11, 2012)

Just wanted to update that I have still not been able to find a hotel, and time is running out ever so quickly! No offence, but this has become a nightmare!


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 11, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Just wanted to update that I have still not been able to find a hotel, and time is running out ever so quickly! No offence, but this has become a nightmare!



When are you traveling?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 13, 2012)

Trogdor said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to update that I have still not been able to find a hotel, and time is running out ever so quickly! No offence, but this has become a nightmare!
> ...



I just told you in the PM.


----------



## trainman74 (Apr 13, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Just wanted to update that I have still not been able to find a hotel, and time is running out ever so quickly! No offence, but this has become a nightmare!


Some suggestions have already been given in this thread. What's wrong with them -- sold out? More expensive than the posters thought? Too far away?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 13, 2012)

trainman74 said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to update that I have still not been able to find a hotel, and time is running out ever so quickly! No offence, but this has become a nightmare!
> ...


In fact, all of them were more exoensive than the poster thought. too far away is not a problem, but the nightmare is bacause all the poster underestimated the price by up to 40%.


----------



## Ispolkom (Apr 14, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> In fact, all of them were more exoensive than the poster thought. too far away is not a problem, but the nightmare is bacause all the poster underestimated the price by up to 40%.


Not knowing the dates makes it difficult to make suggestions. When I personally looked at rates at the Comfort Inn in Aurora on dates I was interested in, I generally found rates under $100.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 14, 2012)

Ispolkom said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, all of them were more exoensive than the poster thought. too far away is not a problem, but the nightmare is bacause all the poster underestimated the price by up to 40%.
> ...


Yeah, for my dates that is now $120.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Apr 17, 2012)

Elgin stations are not convenient to hotels and I don't know if there are taxis there. Elgin has gone a bit downhill.

If distance is no problem, the Metra goes to Woodstock, which has a small hotel a block from the Metra station. Again, not sure of the price, but there are other hotels which the waiting taxis can take you to.

However, the Metra station for some of the trains is about 3 blocks from Union Station in Chicago. Don't know if you were aware of this.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 21, 2012)

Everydaymatters said:


> Elgin stations are not convenient to hotels and I don't know if there are taxis there. Elgin has gone a bit downhill.
> 
> If distance is no problem, the Metra goes to Woodstock, which has a small hotel a block from the Metra station. Again, not sure of the price, but there are other hotels which the waiting taxis can take you to.
> 
> However, the Metra station for some of the trains is about 3 blocks from Union Station in Chicago. Don't know if you were aware of this.


Yeah, I know that. You're talking about the Ogilvie Center, formally North Western Terminal, unless I am mistaken again.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 21, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Yeah, I know that. You're talking about the Ogilvie Center, formally North Western Terminal, unless I am mistaken again.


You are mistaken. Ogilvie Station is _formerly_ North Western Station. Formally, it is either Ogilvie Transportation Center, or Citigroup Center, depending on which part of the building you're referring to.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 21, 2012)

Trogdor said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I know that. You're talking about the Ogilvie Center, formally North Western Terminal, unless I am mistaken again.
> ...


Oh, come on, man. I'm just a guy trying to find a hotel.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 24, 2012)

Argh! I meessed up, big time! I booked a hotel on Pricelne by naming my own price but I ended up in a really bad hotel with poor reviews! But I cannot cancel!

edit: not poor location


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Jun 24, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Argh! I meessed up, big time! I booked a hotel on Pricelne by naming my own price but I ended up in a really poor location with poor reviews! But I cannot cancel!


What hotel?

I've never had a problem with Priceline, but I'm always careful to select the area where I want the hotel to be, and pick a minimum star level. Then there are websites out there that can help you figure out what hotels you are likely to get based on the star level and location (no guarantees, but they tend to go with the same set of hotels regularly).


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 24, 2012)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Argh! I meessed up, big time! I booked a hotel on Pricelne by naming my own price but I ended up in a really poor location with poor reviews! But I cannot cancel!
> ...


Oh, well. I guess it is just my own fault. I chose a three-star minimum for $80, but I still got a poor hotel. I guess the location is not too bad, so that is OK. Just that the hotel is reported to "stink" by reviewers.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 24, 2012)

I've had great experiences with Priceline and Hotwire for Chicago, including the basic (but perfectly functional) Club Quarters and the storied Palmer House, where we passed by a certain former president as we were entering. No joke. If it's good enough for him I would imagine it's good enough for us. I always go for the Loop area and Magnificent Mile areas and I have never been disappointed thus far.



Swadian Hardcore said:


> Hotblack Desiato said:
> 
> 
> > Swadian Hardcore said:
> ...


It's difficult to take what you say seriously without knowing which hotel you're actually talking about. This thread is full of bumbling half-attempts to explain what you want or when you plan to be there.


----------



## John Bredin (Jul 4, 2012)

Let me guess. Based on thinking it's a bad hotel in a bad location, then conceding that the location isn't bad, I'd guess the Congress Hotel on South Michigan Avenue. Am I right?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 5, 2012)

John Bredin said:


> Let me guess. Based on thinking it's a bad hotel in a bad location, then conceding that the location isn't bad, I'd guess the Congress Hotel on South Michigan Avenue. Am I right?


No.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the help! No turning back now!


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Oct 21, 2012)

I too am looking for somewhere safe to stay in chicago. I am going to try and catch a Cubs game at Wrigley field whilst I am in town next May. Is there a safe neighborhood between the two or where would you suggest I stay.


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 21, 2012)

June said:


> I too am looking for somewhere safe to stay in chicago. I am going to try and catch a Cubs game at Wrigley field whilst I am in town next May. Is there a safe neighborhood between the two or where would you suggest I stay.


Wrigley is in a safe area. You could also stay in Lincoln Park, which is just south of Wrigleyville/Lakeview.

What is your price range? When we go to Wrigley, we always stay at the Heart O'Chicago motel, which is in a neighborhood called "Andersonville". It has free parking, free Wi-Fi, and free breakfast, and it's on the Clark #22 bus line, which goes directly to Wrigley Field. The rooms aren't fancy, but they're the cleanest rooms I've ever stayed in. It looks like an old motel from the 1950s. They even use a ledger instead of a computer. 

If you're willing to pay a bit more, I've had excellent luck with Hotwire. We've stayed in a few 4-5 star hotels in the Loop for around $125-175/night. Our most recent stay was at Hotel Sax, which we adored. Normally, it's $360/night, but we got it for $149/night through Hotwire.


----------



## Blackwolf (Nov 19, 2012)

Alright! Passing through in three weeks. We did Deep Dish last February on our way through then, and its time to mix things up! Don't have much interest in Chicago Dogs, but Hot Italian Beef Sandwiches are a different story! Where, oh where, is the best shop dishing these bad-boys up at within walking distance of CUS?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 19, 2012)

Hot Italian beef sandwiches? I don't think I ever associated Chicago with that.

I'm actually all about Chicago style Deep Dish, although I've never found anywhere outside of Chicago that can seem to get it right.

And I also like the Chicago style dogs, although I think they could still use some more research in the not too distant future.


----------



## Blackwolf (Nov 19, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> Hot Italian beef sandwiches? I don't think I ever associated Chicago with that.


You can blame the Food Network to making my mouth water with regard to Hot Italian Beef Sandwiches. Here's what *Wikipedia* has to say about them!



> And I also like the Chicago style dogs, although I think they could still use some more research in the not too distant future.


I know... Not FROM Chicago, but there is a fancy hot dog place not far from my house that has a pretty darn tasty 'Chicago-style' hot dog. But there really are no places serving Hot Beef Sandwiches close to the ones I'm hankering for. h34r:

Also, since we're going round-trip, we'll be traversing Chicago twice in the span of a week. Might have to do Hot Beef one way, and Hot Dog the other? Unless the Deep Dish fever is caught! :help: :giggle:


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 22, 2012)

Al's Italian Beef has been featured on a few shows, and it's close to Union Station.

http://www.alsbeef.com/


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 22, 2012)

Blackwolf said:


> Alright! Passing through in three weeks. We did Deep Dish last February on our way through then, and its time to mix things up! Don't have much interest in Chicago Dogs, but Hot Italian Beef Sandwiches are a different story! Where, oh where, is the best shop dishing these bad-boys up at within walking distance of CUS?


_*Gold Coast Dogs*_ which is right upstairs from Amtrak in the Union Station Food Court dishes out a pretty decent Italian Beef Sandwich and by the time you toss in a bag of Fries, you're good to go. If I'm connecting there, I often pick one up and bring it into the Metropolitan Lounge - no need to buy a drink


----------



## Everydaymatters (Nov 23, 2012)

I agree with OlympianHiawatha. I lived in and around Chicago for many decades and Gold Coast Dogs *is* the place to go for hot dogs and Italian beef. It is on par with any of the Chicago neighborhood fast food places that service dogs and beef. Better than Luke's IMHO.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 3, 2013)

Almost 5 years ago when I went to Chicago w/ my older kids, we stayed at the Travelodge near Union Station/Millenium Park. It wasn't too bad--$130 or so a night I think. Low water pressure but other than that I didn't mind it at all. Nice area and could walk to musuems, etc. I looked today and it is sold out for the time I will be there, June 8-11. I see a few hostels that aren't too pricey but wonder about the neighborhoods. Anyone know what the neighborhood is like for the Parthenon Hostel at 310 S Halsed St? It would run less than $100 a night for my son and I if we booked it now. It doesn't have to be much at all for me. Heck, I stay in Motel 6 frequently if the neighborhood isn't too bad. This place is not far from Union Station but it is on the "other" side from the museums, etc we went to last time there. Guess a question is would it be as good of an idea to stay at something near Ohare if I could get it for the same price? It was nice to be able to just walk a short distance to Millenium Park, the museums, Union Station, etc. This hostel is not far from the train station but is not nearly so convenient to the other places we'd like to see. We didn't wander around at night and I wouldn't expect to do so this time so maybe just jump on the L and head north to save a few bucks if it doesn't take too much time.

Suggestions?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 3, 2013)

If you are interested in a Hostel Check out the Hostel International on Congress (Google is your Frirnd!)! One Block from the Lake,, Michigan Avenue etc. Free Breakfast, Private Rooms if Desired (like $65 a night!) Busses, the El etc. readily Availalble, in fact when the Weather is Nice it's Walkable from Union Station! Lots of us have stayed here, it's one of the Best in the US!!


----------



## Dan O (Feb 3, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> If you are interested in a Hostel Check out the Hostel International on Congress (Google is your Frirnd!)! One Block from the Lake,, Michigan Avenue etc. Free Breakfast, Private Rooms if Desired (like $65 a night!) Busses, the El etc. readily Availalble, in fact when the Weather is Nice it's Walkable from Union Station! Lots of us have stayed here, it's one of the Best in the US!!


Thanks. I actually did check that out but all of the private rooms are gone for early June. If I was a woman I could stay there in a dorm room.

I checked Priceline and one could bid on rooms that way that weren't too pricey. Problem with that is that the area is large and I am not sure if the downtown/Loop area that I would be bidding on is good if I get something on the far edge. If I get a place on the far edge of that area it might be better to just try the Parthenon which I know isn't all that far from Union Station.


----------



## BCL (Feb 7, 2013)

I've certainly read about Hot Doug's and seen them featured on cable TV shows. They're mostly known for their exotic meats, the foie gras topped dog, and their fries cooked in duck fat.


----------



## white rabbitt (Feb 9, 2013)

if your at union station

near by on clark street is royal pawn shop

hardcore pawn chicago on tru-tv a fun place to visit between trains


----------



## Michigan Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Did you check the Crowne Plaza near there? I seem to remember they had low rates.

If that's too high, then you can't go wrong with this:

Go to either Priceline or Hotwire, in that order. Bid on the MP/Loop area. What you come up will either be walking distance from the station, or an inexpensive cab ride, or you can usually hop CTA.


----------



## NW cannonball (Nov 30, 2013)

Dan O said:


> Almost 5 years ago when I went to Chicago w/ my older kids, we stayed at the Travelodge near Union Station/Millenium Park. It wasn't too bad--$130 or so a night I think. Low water pressure but other than that I didn't mind it at all. Nice area and could walk to musuems, etc. I looked today and it is sold out for the time I will be there, June 8-11. I see a few hostels that aren't too pricey but wonder about the neighborhoods. Anyone know what the neighborhood is like for the Parthenon Hostel at 310 S Halsed St? It would run less than $100 a night for my son and I if we booked it now. It doesn't have to be much at all for me. Heck, I stay in Motel 6 frequently if the neighborhood isn't too bad. This place is not far from Union Station but it is on the "other" side from the museums, etc we went to last time there. Guess a question is would it be as good of an idea to stay at something near Ohare if I could get it for the same price? It was nice to be able to just walk a short distance to Millenium Park, the museums, Union Station, etc. This hostel is not far from the train station but is not nearly so convenient to the other places we'd like to see. We didn't wander around at night and I wouldn't expect to do so this time so maybe just jump on the L and head north to save a few bucks if it doesn't take too much time.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> ...


The rather run-down Travelodge served me and my grown kids well, cheap , near everything. 7 years ago. Now, can't say. For sure no problems with the place. If it even exists.


----------



## bobnjulie (Oct 31, 2014)

Hopefully someone will look at this! In Seattle, we ate at the top of the Space Needle and had a "Seattle" moment. In NY, you eat at an Italian restaurant and the waiter makes Caesar salad at your table and I swoon over filet of sole almondine. Monterey... it's the wharf area where you can watch the otters dine al fresco. We are going to be in Chicago in December and I'm looking for a Chicago dining "moment" . Where do we go? I don't want to blow the budget but really not mind splurging a bit for something special. Yes, we will have Due for pizza and hit Gold Coast for a dog... but want a special dinner.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 31, 2014)

There are a million good joints in Chicago to eat in but a old favorite of the elite such as presidents, royality,show biz types etc is The Palmer House Hotel!

I normally avoid Hotel Cafes like the plague but the food and service were first rate!

If you like Steak Joints Mortons started in Chicago and Mike Jordans Steakhouse is First Rate!( Both Pricey but Worth it!)

Another good source are AUers Sarah and the Galloping Gourmets, (the 2 Joes,) you might PM them, the Colonel (Grounded Flyboy) really knows where to go in Chicago!!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 1, 2014)

Ions ago my husband & I went to Lowery's (sp) for prime rib - yum!


----------



## bobnjulie (Nov 1, 2014)

OMG! Lawry's looks really good. The Palmer House looked special. Morton's menu was also amazing! I also found the 2Joes dining experience at Gino and Georgetti's Steakhouse. It's going to be a toss up! Best way is to print the menus and let Mr take his pick! Thanks for pointers!


----------



## Grayewolf (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm guilty of spreading sun dried tomato hummus on my bun and topping the dog with banana peppers, chives, and basil pesto.


----------



## Metra Electric Guest (Nov 3, 2014)

The Signature Room, at the top of the Hancock Building, is only ok, but definitely unique for it's views. You might look up our local restaurant review tv show, Check, Please! for current "hot spots" - there really is a lot to choose from in Chicago, so it depends on your taste and budget and how far from downtown you want to go.


----------



## Grayewolf (Nov 3, 2014)

I've got an overnight layover in Chicago the 12/13 of this month. Looking for a good, inexpensive coffee/sandwich shop to wile away about 6-7 hours while enjoying a good book. Close to Union station preferred.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 3, 2014)

Grayewolf said:


> I've got an overnight layover in Chicago the 12/13 of this month. Looking for a good, inexpensive coffee/sandwich shop to wile away about 6-7 hours while enjoying a good book. Close to Union station preferred.


You can't go wrong by heading for the Hostel International on Congress,( a few blocks East close to Michigan Ave and State Street, Google it up) they have a nice cafe in the lobby with great Cuban sandwiches and coffee drinks and a block away is the Harold Washington Main Library which is a fantastic place to visit and hangout!
There are several Colleges and trade schools in the area and a Barnes and Noble Bookstore with a Starbucks is close by just around the corner on State Street!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 3, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Grayewolf said:
> 
> 
> > I've got an overnight layover in Chicago the 12/13 of this month. Looking for a good, inexpensive coffee/sandwich shop to wile away about 6-7 hours while enjoying a good book. Close to Union station preferred.
> ...


Sounds like he's looking for some place open late, if not all night. That's my interpretation of his "overnight layover" / "6-7 hours"


----------



## Grayewolf (Nov 3, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> You can't go wrong by heading for the Hostel International on Congress,( a few blocks East close to Michigan Ave and State Street, Google it up) they have a nice cafe in the lobby with great Cuban sandwiches and coffee drinks and a block away is the Harold Washington Main Library which is a fantastic place to visit and hangout!
> There are several Colleges and trade schools in the area and a Barnes and Noble Bookstore with a Starbucks is close by just around the corner on State Street!


Heh, HI Chicago is actually where I am staying overnight. By 6-7 hours I meant between 11am checkout and the time the Cardinal leaves.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 3, 2014)

The HI will hold your bags for you after checkout, not sure of any charge, it used to be free, until time to head for Union Station. Since you're already in the area the places I mentioned should be of interest! The desk people @ the Hostel are very good @ recommending places to see, things to do in Chicago so sounds like you're all set! Have a nice trip and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Grayewolf (Nov 3, 2014)

Will do. I catch the EB here Monday evening and get to Chi-Town Wednesday ... some time. Emailed the HI Chi about the traisn delays etc and am assured my booking is good no matter what time the EB pulls in. Of course with all the freight delays staying overnight was my only option so I need to kill time Thursday until it's time to catch the cardinal down to Charlottesville then the crescent to Atlanta.


----------



## NorthShore (Nov 13, 2014)

Twin Anchors in Old Town is a noted, but in some ways underknown, rib place and tavern worth a visit. It's about a block and a half from the Sedgewick L stop, just down the block from the 72 North Ave bus, and the 37 stops at the corner by the door.

Second City is nearby, also.


----------



## Orie (Nov 13, 2014)

Someone mentioned it but I just wanted to second Portillo's.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 13, 2014)

I stayed at the Holiday Inn Skokie last time just in case anybody wanted to know. It was a decent hotel.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 14, 2014)

The Wieners Circle at 2622 N. Clark St. has quite a reputation!


----------



## dogbert617 (Jun 15, 2017)

BCL said:


> I've certainly read about Hot Doug's and seen them featured on cable TV shows. They're mostly known for their exotic meats, the foie gras topped dog, and their fries cooked in duck fat.


The owner closed Hot Doug's down, in October 2014.  Two of the cooks that worked at Hot Doug's opened Hot G Dog, and I'd recommend going there if you visit Chicago, and miss Hot Doug's. A lot of the menu items are still on the menu, at Hot G Dog. It's on Clark Street, just north of Saint Boniface Cemetery and Lawrence Ave.

Another option(if you don't mind that it's super expensive to get a bleacher seat at Wrigley Field, so you'll probably be fine opting for the former) is to sit in the bleachers during a Cubs game, and eat at the stand Doug Sohn set up there. Just don't try to sneak into the bleachers if you have a ticket to a different part of Wrigley, since unlike other stadiums(i.e. Sox Park/Comiskey/refuse to say naming rights name, where it's easy to sneak into that part of the stadium from other parts of the lower deck) they do very strictly check who is entering into the bleacher part of the stadium.  The menu is supposedly tiny, and nowhere near the number of food options you can order at Hot G Dog.



white rabbitt said:


> if your at union station
> 
> near by on clark street is royal pawn shop
> 
> hardcore pawn chicago on tru-tv a fun place to visit between trains


I remember that show, and for whatever reason I always thought the pawn shop that was in the Detroit area(which they had more episodes of) seemed more interesting of those 2 shops. Maybe I'll check Royal Pawn Shop out someday once, just to say I visited.

And for the poster who was asking about 24/7 diners near Chicago Union Station, the White Palace Grill at Roosevelt and Canal is probably the closest one to there. It's an easy Uber/Lyft ride south from CUS.


----------



## mushmonster (Feb 9, 2018)

Hey, I know I'm a little late but in case there are some fellows still subscribing this thread, Downtown Dogs serves the best hotdog in Chicago


----------



## dogbert617 (Nov 7, 2019)

mushmonster said:


> Hey, I know I'm a little late but in case there are some fellows still subscribing this thread, Downtown Dogs serves the best hotdog in Chicago



I've never tried Downtown Dogs, but from doing quick googling I see it's on Rush Street, just north of Chicago Ave. Maybe one of these days, I'll check that place out. In the Loop(and south of River North), I really like UB Dogs a lot. It's on the northwest part of the Loop, and a little bit of a walk from the closest L station, but worth visiting IMO. Thankfully after UB Dogs closed for a brief while, the owner finally did decide to reopen a few months ago.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 7, 2019)

dogbert617 said:


> I've never tried Downtown Dogs, but from doing quick googling I see it's on Rush Street, just north of Chicago Ave.


I'm not a fan of hot dogs, so I can't personally vouch for it, but several of my friends love this place.


----------



## dogbert617 (Nov 7, 2019)

SarahZ said:


> I'm not a fan of hot dogs, so I can't personally vouch for it, but several of my friends love this place.



I'm with you, that basic hot dogs don't excite me a lot. Myself, I prefer it when you can get some unique flavored sausages besides just a traditional hot dog, i.e. thuringer sausage, chicken sausage, etc. I think for me, that's why I like Hot G Dog(which I mentioned a few posts above in this thread, and their menu is extremely similar to the late Hot Doug's) so much. Ditto with UB Dogs in the Loop, where you can get sausages besides just traditional hot dogs.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 8, 2019)

Yeah, I usually order a Polish. I also like the all-beef dogs used for coneys.


----------



## dogbert617 (Nov 10, 2019)

SarahZ said:


> Yeah, I usually order a Polish. I also like the all-beef dogs used for coneys.



I like polish dogs, myself. And coney dogs/chili dogs are good, IF you can find a place serving them. As I notice not all hot dog stands in Chicago(and also suburbs) serve that, sadly to say.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 10, 2019)

dogbert617 said:


> I like polish dogs, myself. And coney dogs/chili dogs are good, IF you can find a place serving them. As I notice not all hot dog stands in Chicago(and also suburbs) serve that, sadly to say.


I was speaking generally. I meant coneys in Detroit; though, you can sometimes find them in other places in Michigan. I'm not sure if they've spread throughout the Midwest.


----------



## Pere Flyer (Nov 10, 2019)

If it ain’t in Detroit, it ain’t a real coney! [emoji12]
Nothing beats a coney and Vernors at Lafayette on a Detroit afternoon!


----------



## dogbert617 (Nov 11, 2019)

Pere Flyer said:


> If it ain’t in Detroit, it ain’t a real coney! [emoji12]
> Nothing beats a coney and Vernors at Lafayette on a Detroit afternoon!



Speaking of that, what is the main difference with how coney dogs are prepared at American and Lafayette, in downtown Detroit? I remember TV food shows say there's some small difference, in regards to how the coneys are prepared at both places. Funny enough I did try American Coney Island(yes, owned by the same owner as the one in Detroit, except this is attached to The D Casino in Las Vegas, and they also have some Detroit-based local Italian restaurant chain upstairs to the side) on my last Vegas trip, and they were pretty decent. I'd one day like to try Lafayette Coney Island, to see how they compare myself!


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 11, 2019)

dogbert617 said:


> Speaking of that, what is the main difference with how coney dogs are prepared at American and Lafayette, in downtown Detroit?


This is getting completely off-topic, but here you go.

Lafayette has a more old-school atmosphere, with tile walls and turquoise paint, servers and cooks yelling back and forth, and communal seating. It feels like Detroit.

American feels like a modern roadside diner that tries to look retro. It's brighter and "cleaner". There's nothing wrong with that, nothing at all. I just prefer the atmosphere at Lafayette.

Lafayette uses pork dogs from Eastern Market, National chili, and Spanish onions (which results in a slightly sweeter taste).

American uses Dearborn hot dogs and the original Keros family chili recipe.

Lafayette is no longer owned by the Keros family, FYI. It was a family rivalry for years, but now it's simply a restaurant rivalry.

Here is one of my favorite pictures from Lafayette. They try to get the food out as fast as possible, so this is how the waiters carry everything:


----------



## dogbert617 (Nov 11, 2019)

SarahZ said:


> This is getting completely off-topic, but here you go.
> 
> Lafayette has a more old-school atmosphere, with tile walls and turquoise paint, servers and cooks yelling back and forth, and communal seating. It feels like Detroit.
> 
> ...



Thanks for describing the difference, between American and Lafayette! I know we did go off topic briefly, but not the end of the world I think for such a topic, as chili dogs and coney islands casually came up in this topic. I would for sure like to try Lafayette, whenever I revisit Detroit at some point!

And as for Chicago, I wish a LOT more local hot dog stands did serve chili dogs! I think unfortunately there's a lack of a high number of hot dog stands doing that, sadly. Even at Skyline Chili in Cincinnati, you can order a chili dog there if you want to! Not that it's impossible to find a good chili dog in Chicago, I just wish more places did so besides at Sonic, and certain other chains and a VERY limited number of mom and pop hot dog stands here.


----------



## MisterUptempo (Nov 12, 2019)

dogbert617 said:


> Thanks for describing the difference, between American and Lafayette! I know we did go off topic briefly, but not the end of the world I think for such a topic, as chili dogs and coney islands casually came up in this topic. I would for sure like to try Lafayette, whenever I revisit Detroit at some point!
> 
> And as for Chicago, I wish a LOT more local hot dog stands did serve chili dogs! I think unfortunately there's a lack of a high number of hot dog stands doing that, sadly. Even at Skyline Chili in Cincinnati, you can order a chili dog there if you want to! Not that it's impossible to find a good chili dog in Chicago, I just wish more places did so besides at Sonic, and certain other chains and a VERY limited number of mom and pop hot dog stands here.


Strange. Never had a real hard time finding a chili dog in Chicago, not that I get them very often. Hell, Portillo's sells chili dogs, and they're everywhere. 

When I was in high school, I'd occasionally get off the 49 bus and stop by Fat Johnnies at 73rd and Western. Chili dogs were a specialty there. As a matter of fact, they had a dish called "the mother-in-law" a tamale in a hot dog bun topped with chili and onions.

When I worked in Glenview, I'd pass (and occasionally stopped at) a joint called Mallo's Hot Dogs in Morton Grove. Chili dogs and incredible char dogs.

And I know you can get chili dogs at the Vienna factory store at Damen and Elston.


----------



## NorthShore (Nov 12, 2019)

SarahZ said:


> Here is one of my favorite pictures from Lafayette. They try to get the food out as fast as possible, so this is how the waiters carry everything:
> 
> View attachment 15748



Hey, that looks like my kitchen!


----------



## NorthShore (Nov 12, 2019)

MisterUptempo said:


> When I was in high school, I'd occasionally get off the 49 bus and stop by Fat Johnnies at 73rd and Western. Chili dogs were a specialty there. As a matter of fact, they had a dish called "the mother-in-law" a tamale in a hot dog bun topped with chili and onions.



Q South, per chance? Ritas?

Now I've got a taste for Lindy's.


----------



## MisterUptempo (Nov 13, 2019)

NorthShore said:


> Q South, per chance? Ritas?
> 
> Now I've got a taste for Lindy's.


St. Rita, back when it was still on 63rd and Claremont. Good guess.


----------



## dogbert617 (Nov 15, 2019)

MisterUptempo said:


> Strange. Never had a real hard time finding a chili dog in Chicago, not that I get them very often. Hell, Portillo's sells chili dogs, and they're everywhere.
> 
> When I was in high school, I'd occasionally get off the 49 bus and stop by Fat Johnnies at 73rd and Western. Chili dogs were a specialty there. As a matter of fact, they had a dish called "the mother-in-law" a tamale in a hot dog bun topped with chili and onions.
> 
> ...



I guess you are right, that chili dogs are more common in hot dog stands here than I think? That said, I've ran into some local hot dog stands where sadly you can't order chili dogs. I.e. Gene and Jude's, Jimmy's, and there are a few others out there I'm forgetting.

Hadn't been to Portillo's in a while, but the fact they have a wide and big menu makes sense they'd serve chili dogs.


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 15, 2019)

Now, if you throw a little (or a lot) of cold slaw on that baby, you'd have a "Chili Slaw Dog"!!! My Grand Father (Rome, Ga.), use to take me to a drive in diner that got me hooked for the rest of my life!!!! LOL


----------



## MikefromCrete (Nov 16, 2019)

Chili dogs are readily available at just about every Chicago hot dog stand. Just don't ask for a coney, you'll probably get a blank stare.


----------



## dogbert617 (Nov 18, 2019)

MikefromCrete said:


> Chili dogs are readily available at just about every Chicago hot dog stand. Just don't ask for a coney, you'll probably get a blank stare.



I agree with you, at least on the part about not trying to order one as a 'coney dog' at a Chicago area fast food stand! Unfortunately as about how often chili dogs are available, I sometimes for sure run into hot dog stands where you sadly can't order such a dog(i.e. Gene and Jude's). Granted I know NOT all hot dog stands are that very limited in their menu, and that thankfully some do offer chili dogs.



Rail Freak said:


> Now, if you throw a little (or a lot) of cold slaw on that baby, you'd have a "Chili Slaw Dog"!!! My Grand Father (Rome, Ga.), use to take me to a drive in diner that got me hooked for the rest of my life!!!! LOL



Sadly, I can't think of many local places that offer slaw dogs. Other than America's Dog and Burger(which sadly not long ago closed their last 2 Loop locations, though they still hang on at O'Hare Airport and Navy Pier), I can't think of anywhere else locally where you could order a slaw dog.  And as for a chili slaw dog, I may have to try that idea one of these days!

BTW though this note isn't about Chicago, I've always LOVED the slaw dogs at The Varsity in Atlanta, Athens, and in a few other Atlanta suburbs!


----------



## NorthShore (Nov 26, 2019)

It bothers me that a lot of Chicago hot dog places refuse to offer buns without poppy seeds as an option.


----------



## Pat Harper (Nov 26, 2019)

NorthShore said:


> It bothers me that a lot of Chicago hot dog places refuse to offer buns without poppy seeds as an option.



Since when do hot dog buns come with poppy seeds? I've only seen plain buns in the stores here. Maybe it's a Chicago thing?


----------



## MikefromCrete (Nov 26, 2019)

A proper Chicago hot dog is served on a poppy seed bun.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 26, 2019)

Just like the debate over Chicago style Pizza vs New York Pizza, lots of Detroiters, New Yorkers etc. will tell you that a proper Hot Dog Bun is a Pretzel Bun, a Standard White Flour Bun.,a Whole Wheat Bun or now days, a Glutten Free Bun!

I Love Chicago style Dogs, but the Detroit Dogs, Coneys in New York, and the Texas Chili Dogs are also Fast Food Nirvana!


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 13, 2019)

Bob Dylan said:


> Just like the debate over Chicago style Pizza vs New York Pizza, lots of Detroiters, New Yorkers etc. will tell you that a proper Hot Dog Bun is a Pretzel Bun, a Standard White Flour Bun.,a Whole Wheat Bun or now days, a Glutten Free Bun!
> 
> I Love Chicago style Dogs, but the Detroit Dogs, Coneys in New York, and the Texas Chili Dogs are also Fast Food Nirvana!



Unabashed commercial plug for the Houston version of an American institution. (James Coney Island...direct link).


----------



## Pere Flyer (Dec 17, 2019)

After 21 hours on the Lake Shore Limited, I can highly recommend Gold Coast Dogs in Union Station. On the upper level food court as it was in 2012.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Dec 18, 2019)

Will be trying this on upcoming trip to Chicago! 
The version offered by Shake Shack, the Chicadawg, is great.

It all works together even though I'm not wild about some of the fixings normally.


----------



## Gary Behling (Dec 18, 2019)

Pere Flyer said:


> View attachment 16287
> 
> After 21 hours on the Lake Shore Limited, I can highly recommend Gold Coast Dogs in Union Station. On the upper level food court as it was in 2012.


OK--- Ya talked me in to it.


----------



## Asher (Dec 19, 2019)

Pere Flyer said:


> View attachment 16287
> 
> After 21 hours on the Lake Shore Limited, I can highly recommend Gold Coast Dogs in Union Station. On the upper level food court as it was in 2012.


Where's the beef


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 19, 2019)

anumberone said:


> Where's the beef.


Unfortunately the "Al's Roast Beef" location close to Union Station closed, but there are plenty of joints you can get Roast Beef Sandwiches ( with Grilled Italian Peppers and Onions!)and Chicago Dogs( Brats @ Gold Coast Dogs are especially Good!) in the Windy City!

Plenty of Pizza Joints too if that's your Muse!


----------



## Pere Flyer (Dec 19, 2019)

anumberone said:


> Where's the beef.



On the menu and in stock. I’m more of a bratwurst guy, myself [emoji41]


----------



## Stephen Eric Berry (Dec 20, 2019)

MikefromCrete said:


> A proper Chicago hot dog is served on a poppy seed bun.


Thank you!


----------



## daybeers (May 19, 2021)

I'll be in Chicago Friday morning June 4th coming in on the LSL until I head back on the LSL Sunday night the 6th. I have most the day Friday and most the day Sunday to explore. Will leave luggage in the lounge. I want to rail/transit joyride a bit and hit a couple of key places in my short time there. Tried to figure out getting off early in Toledo, catching a Thruway bus to Detroit and taking the Wolverine to Chicago, but the Wolverine is only running a single round trip these days. It's very annoying trying to find connecting trains without updated timetables. Looks like my best option would be taking Hiawatha #333 to Milwaukee and #388 back for about 2.5 hours there, but $25 is kinda steep for 89 miles. Props to Wisconsin for running a full schedule though! I can't find another Amtrak train I could take round trip from Chicago in a reasonable amount of time with current schedules.

Metra extended the $10 unlimited pass until June 30th so I'll definitely take advantage of that as I've only used it a few times. Looking for recommendations on places to ride to not in the middle of nowhere or in a non-walkable/endless suburbia area. CTA too, I haven't ridden much of that.

I'll be back in Chicago for two full days/one night in September on my way back from a trip, so I can save some things & train joyriding for then too. This will be my third time in Chicago, but all have been short trips usually taken up by family events so I hope to get in more exploring this trip and in September. Might save the South Shore Line til then based on the scheduling, but are there interesting places to easily walk to at some of those stations? Not all the trains run to South Bend and that takes a while anyway.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 19, 2021)

Nice trip!

You didnt indicate where you were spending the night, but you wont be able to leave your luggage in the Lounge overnight, only during the hours the Lounge is Open.

Your Metra Pass will get you some good rides and Scenery, but you might want to look into riding the L around Chicago also.

Saving the South Shore Line for your next visit is a good idea as things are changing rapidly as COVID Guidelines are updated and Budinesses and other places to visit reopen.


----------



## Trogdor (May 19, 2021)

Brown Line to Kimball and back is always a good ride for anyone looking for some interesting CTA sightseeing (elevated from downtown to Western, then basically running down the middle of an alley the rest of the way, grade crossings and all).


----------



## MARC Rider (May 19, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> You didnt indicate where you were spending the night, but you wont be able to leave your luggage in the Lounge overnight, only during the hours the Lounge is Open.



If your luggage is still in the lounge when they close for the evening, they will move it to a secure place, and it can be picked up the next day.

At least that's what the lounge attendant told me when I called from the emergency room at Northwestern Memorial Hospital and asked them what would happen if they didn't release me in time for me to get back to the station before the lounge closed.

As it turns out, I was released some time around 3 PM, so I had no problem going back to the station, getting my bag, and heading out to my hotel for the evening.

It is also possible to go to the baggage check desk and pay for baggage storage, which I believe can be done for overnight for $10 per item with a ticket. (24 hours)


----------



## Rasputin (May 19, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> If your luggage is still in the lounge when they close for the evening, they will move it to a secure place, and it can be picked up the next day.
> 
> At least that's what the lounge attendant told me when I called from the emergency room at Northwestern Memorial Hospital and asked them what would happen if they didn't release me in time for me to get back to the station before the lounge closed.



I don't question that you were told that but I wonder if it is really true. At least twice, my wife and I have been just about the last people leaving the lounge to board 48 just as the lounge was closing. Both times when we retrieved our luggage from the storage room, I noticed that there were several other bags left in the room. Possibly someone retrieved these bags just after we left but I kind of doubt that. 

The lounge staff, in their haste to vacate and close the lounge, did not impress me as being very concerned with any unclaimed bags left in the storage room.


----------



## daybeers (May 19, 2021)

Trogdor said:


> Brown Line to Kimball and back is always a good ride for anyone looking for some interesting CTA sightseeing (elevated from downtown to Western, then basically running down the middle of an alley the rest of the way, grade crossings and all).


Oo I'll add that to the list, thanks!

Luggage-wise, I'll retrieve my suitcase from the lounge at CUS around dinnertime most likely.

Any Metra rides to add? Is it worth it to take the Hiawatha up to MKE and back for $50?


----------



## Trogdor (May 19, 2021)

daybeers said:


> Oo I'll add that to the list, thanks!
> 
> Luggage-wise, I'll retrieve my suitcase from the lounge at CUS around dinnertime most likely.
> 
> Any Metra rides to add? Is it worth it to take the Hiawatha up to MKE and back for $50?



I ride Metra so little and it’s been a long time since I’ve done a “joyride” that I really can’t remember what’s at the terminals. It might be interesting to take the Heritage Corridor out to Joliet and then return on the Rock Island. Heritage Corridor is weekdays only, and with the limited COVID schedule, there’s only one outbound that would offer a decent (20-minute) connection to the return RI train. I was going to suggest Heritage to Joliet, RI to Blue Island, then Metra Electric back downtown, but it looks like there are no Electric District trains that return from Blue Island late enough for such a loop trip to work.

As for the Hiawatha, there’s nothing particularly special or scenic about it. Just a bunch of Horizon cars, and occasionally an out-of-service cafe car that is closed off to passengers (it’s the WiFi “brain car” for when the consist doesn’t have a cabbage car). If the weather is decent, you might want to walk over to the Milwaukee Public Market, walk along the river, or ride the Milwaukee streetcar. I’ll let you decide if that’s worth $50 and most of a day.


----------



## rail sale (May 19, 2021)

Here's a map with all the Chicago area stations, pick a walkable station so you don't have to spend the layover in a park and ride lot. 



Also, the PBS station has a great video tour for whole city via the L, at


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 19, 2021)

I agree that the Hiawatha isnt Worth a $50 ride, just do Chicago, plenty to see there!


----------



## daybeers (May 20, 2021)

Trogdor said:


> I ride Metra so little and it’s been a long time since I’ve done a “joyride” that I really can’t remember what’s at the terminals. It might be interesting to take the Heritage Corridor out to Joliet and then return on the Rock Island. Heritage Corridor is weekdays only, and with the limited COVID schedule, there’s only one outbound that would offer a decent (20-minute) connection to the return RI train. I was going to suggest Heritage to Joliet, RI to Blue Island, then Metra Electric back downtown, but it looks like there are no Electric District trains that return from Blue Island late enough for such a loop trip to work.
> 
> As for the Hiawatha, there’s nothing particularly special or scenic about it. Just a bunch of Horizon cars, and occasionally an out-of-service cafe car that is closed off to passengers (it’s the WiFi “brain car” for when the consist doesn’t have a cabbage car). If the weather is decent, you might want to walk over to the Milwaukee Public Market, walk along the river, or ride the Milwaukee streetcar. I’ll let you decide if that’s worth $50 and most of a day.


Thank you for the detailed response! I'll try to figure out the Metra schedule. Thanks for telling me about the Hiawatha, I'll skip it. Would probably do it if the fares were cheaper, that's unfortunate. Price/mile is high.



rail sale said:


> Here's a map with all the Chicago area stations, pick a walkable station so you don't have to spend the layover in a park and ride lot.
> 
> Also, the PBS station has a great video tour for whole city via the L, at



Thank you very much for both of those resources!



Bob Dylan said:


> I agree that the Hiawatha isnt Worth a $50 ride, just do Chicago, plenty to see there!


Thanks!


----------



## caravanman (May 20, 2021)

I enjoy architecture, so recommend a visit to Oak Park on the EL, several Frank Lloyd Wright buildings. I particularly liked seeing the Unity Temple. 
Oak Park also has the home of author Earnest Hemmingway.
One can take several architecture "tours" in Chicago, I just enjoy walking around gawping at everything! 
I also took an Amtrak day trip to Detroit, interesting, but a long day out.


----------



## bms (Jun 7, 2021)

CBS Chicago posted an article about life returning to Chicago's downtown area. This is extremely good news, as I was really dismayed by the ghost town conditions in the Loop over the past year.

For those looking to take a Metra train, I thought Kenosha, Wisconsin, was a really nice terminal destination. There is plenty to see within walking distance of the well-maintained 1855 station, great food, and the Metra train connects to the historic streetcars. Metra service to Kenosha is extremely light on weekends, though.


----------



## NorthShore (Aug 31, 2021)

daybeers said:


> I'll be in Chicago Friday morning June 4th coming in on the LSL until I head back on the LSL Sunday night the 6th. I have most the day Friday and most the day Sunday to explore. Will leave luggage in the lounge. I want to rail/transit joyride a bit and hit a couple of key places in my short time there. Tried to figure out getting off early in Toledo, catching a Thruway bus to Detroit and taking the Wolverine to Chicago, but the Wolverine is only running a single round trip these days. It's very annoying trying to find connecting trains without updated timetables. Looks like my best option would be taking Hiawatha #333 to Milwaukee and #388 back for about 2.5 hours there, but $25 is kinda steep for 89 miles. Props to Wisconsin for running a full schedule though! I can't find another Amtrak train I could take round trip from Chicago in a reasonable amount of time with current schedules.
> 
> Metra extended the $10 unlimited pass until June 30th so I'll definitely take advantage of that as I've only used it a few times. Looking for recommendations on places to ride to not in the middle of nowhere or in a non-walkable/endless suburbia area. CTA too, I haven't ridden much of that.
> 
> I'll be back in Chicago for two full days/one night in September on my way back from a trip, so I can save some things & train joyriding for then too. This will be my third time in Chicago, but all have been short trips usually taken up by family events so I hope to get in more exploring this trip and in September. Might save the South Shore Line til then based on the scheduling, but are there interesting places to easily walk to at some of those stations? Not all the trains run to South Bend and that takes a while anyway.



If you're up for a hike, you could consider the Indiana Dunes. South Bend is at the airport. You need to take a city bus to get downtown. There is a nice little history museum and the Studebaker auto museum within a reasonable walk from there. An art museum nearby. Notre Dame another bus ride or long walk north of downtown. You can make a nice daytrip out of it, if you want. Michigan City has a zoo and botanical garden, along with a beach and marina. You can ride South Shore there and Amtrak back to Chicago, if you want to work it out. 

Milwaukee is also a nice daytrip. Not as worthwhile on cost just for the train ride. Though Greyhound and Megabus go to the same station, at a better cost.

Ann Arbor can be a good round trip out of Chicago, especially if spending a little time rather than just fan tripping.

Springfield is a solid full day trip, for around the same ticket cost as Milwaukee. Interesting Lincoln sites and history in the state capital.

The Ford Museum in Michigan is worth a trip of its own.

Even on a long layover, like earlier this summer, I'd suggest visiting Pullman for its rail and labor history. One can ride Metra Electric or combine the Red Line and a bus.

The suburbs and exurbs of Chicago often have historic character. Along with Kenosha, WI (museums, PCC streetcar, historic downtown with shops, Lake Michigan), consider Woodstock (historic town square used for Groundhog Day) on UPNW, Elgin (museums and history) on MDW, Geneva (history/local museums/Fox river) on UPW, Oak Park UPW or Green Line L...also for Garfield Park Conservatory.... (history/architecture/shops), Fox Lake (basically the same line as Amtrak to Milwaukee with a left turn to the chain of lakes on MDN, the aforementioned HC/RI trip sounds interesting for history/nature/I&M Canal, Metra Electric for Illinois Central history and street median running on South Chicago branch.


----------



## NorthShore (Aug 31, 2021)

NorthShore said:


> Even on a long layover, like earlier this summer, I'd suggest visiting Pullman for its rail and labor history. One can ride Metra Electric or combine the Red Line and a bus.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 31, 2021)

MrFSS said:


> I'm with you, Bob - that's what I eat them with.


Gimme a hot sizzling dog that pops when you bite into it... slathered with hot hot hot mustard... and a little sweet pickle relish. Guess I'll burn in hell for liking it the way I do... but it's sooooooo good!

BTW don't forget to slather on sauerkraut, raw onions... and a dill pickle... mmmmmm! Good!


----------



## ms garrison (Sep 1, 2021)

NorthShore said:


>



I'm a lifelong (80+) Chicago senior and yes, the Pullman Museum is well worth a visit. But due to recent uptakes in bad, often dangerous behavior I have stopped using the Red Line. Still use Metra and the occasional bus, but now the Red Line is off limits for me. BTW I'm a lifelong south sider . When I need to go downtown I take Uber to the nearest Metra station .


----------



## NorthShore (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## MARC Rider (Oct 6, 2021)

Since I have to endure flex dining on my trip out to the Gathering, I am planning to eat well when I get to Chicago. I've searched around on Google maps to find some places reasonably accessible to my hotel in the Loop, and I thought I'd share what caught my eye with everybody. These are all pretty highly rated by the reviews in Google Maps. I'd appreciate any comments from locals or those in the know about which might be extra special. As you can imagine, this is not a complete list, so any additional suggestions are always welcome.

Bon Apetit!

*River North/Magnificent Mile*

Bijan's New American 663 N. State St Bijan's Chicago | Bijan's Chicago
The Brasserie French 11 E. Walton St. The Brasserie - Waldorf Astoria - Chicago, IL on OpenTable
Bistronomic French 840 N. Wabash BISTRONOMIC
The Kitchen American bistro 316 N. Clark St. Chicago | Hours + Location | The Kitchen American Bistros
Nico Osteria Italian 1015 N. Rush St. Nico Osteria
Blue Door Kitchen and Garden Southern style 52 West Elm St. Menu — Blue Door Kitchen & Garden
Il Porcellino Italian 59 W. Hubbard St. il Porcellino -
Quartino Italian 626 N. State St. Chicago's Italian Restaurant | Quartino Ristorante
Volare Ristorante Italiano 201 E. Grand Ave. Volare®
Le Colonial Vietnamese 57 E. Oak St. Le Colonial, Chicago's Famed Vietnamese Restaurant | Home

*Loop*

Russian Tea Time Russian 77 East Adams St. Russian Tea Time Restaurant | United States
The Bereghoff German 17 West Adams St. The Berghoff | Historic German Restaurant | Downtown Chicago IL
*
Northwest*

Lula Cafe New American 2537 Kedzie Blvd (Logan Square on Blue Line) Lula Cafe | Inventive, market-driven food in a casual, funky space that hosts an especially popular brunch in Chicago, IL.


----------



## Gary Behling (Oct 6, 2021)

I don't know about ANY of the other places, but I have eaten at Russian Tea Time right across the street from the Art Institute on Michigan Ave and Adams. If you are into walking, you can use the Union station Adams exit and walk there. It's a bit over a mile. Nice walk too.

Russian Tea Time was the restaurant in the opening scene of Julia Roberts movie "My Best Friends Wedding". Any time I got a new girlfriend over the last 25 years or so, THAT is the place I took them to REALLY impress them. If you go there, order whatever you want. It's all great---- but you MUST order Carrots Tashkent. Maybe the other places are as good or better, but Russian Tea Time ALWAYS impressed my new girlfriends and they always wanted a second date. If you are unsure or considering this place, simply go to their website and pull up their menu. This is a classy place--- not "a diner--drive-in or dive"


----------



## Deni (Oct 7, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Since I have to endure flex dining on my trip out to the Gathering, I am planning to eat well when I get to Chicago. I've searched around on Google maps to find some places reasonably accessible to my hotel in the Loop, and I thought I'd share what caught my eye with everybody. These are all pretty highly rated by the reviews in Google Maps. I'd appreciate any comments from locals or those in the know about which might be extra special. As you can imagine, this is not a complete list, so any additional suggestions are always welcome.
> 
> Bon Apetit!
> 
> ...


Quartino I find the food to be just meh. And the atmosphere inside is really loud and annoying, it is really hard to have a conversation in that dining room, there is something about the design that all the noise just bounces off the walls and ceiling. 

I'd skip Nico and go half a block farther up Rush to Carmines for a more old-school Chicago Italian eatery. And it's on the part of Rush St. that they closed off to make room for outside seating, right next to Mariano Park (which is referred to by us locals as "Viagra Triangle"). Ask for a table in Danny's section if he's working.

Blue Door I've only had brunch there and it was really good. Can be hard to get a table, the garden seating is lovely if you can book a spot out there, but like I said that place is really popular now so can be hard to get a spot without an advance reservation.

Russian Tea Time and Berghoff are institutions and in my opinion are worthy of that status. Check the symphony schedule if wanting to go to Russian Tea Time as it is busy prior to curtain at the Symphony Center.

Le Colonial is to me just an inauthentic white people rendition of Vietnamese food. People love it but I just don't get it. The best Vietnamese is going to be in hole in the wall places in neighborhoods where Vietnamese people live. And cost about a fifth of the price of a meal at Le Colonial.


----------



## denmarks (Oct 7, 2021)

I will be staying in Chicago near Michigan and Wacker Drive next April. I am dying to go to a good Jewish deli. I have lived in Chicago and Los Angeles and there is nothing where I live now. Is Manny's the only place to go or is there a great deli closer to where I will be staying.


----------



## trainman74 (Oct 7, 2021)

In the Pilsen neighborhood southwest of the Loop, this is a pub specializing in British-style meat pies, which a friend of mine from college owns with her husband: Pleasant House Pub

It's a little over half a mile from the Halsted station on the Orange Line, or about three-quarters of a mile from the Cermak-Chinatown stop on the Red Line.


----------



## Deni (Oct 7, 2021)

denmarks said:


> I will be staying in Chicago near Michigan and Wacker Drive next April. I am dying to go to a good Jewish deli. I have lived in Chicago and Los Angeles and there is nothing where I live now. Is Manny's the only place to go or is there a great deli closer to where I will be staying.


Manny's is the only place. After that you have to go to Skokie.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 8, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Russian Tea Time Russian 77 East Adams St. Russian Tea Time Restaurant | United States
> The Bereghoff German 17 West Adams St. The Berghoff | Historic German Restaurant | Downtown Chicago IL





Deni said:


> Russian Tea Time and Berghoff are institutions and in my opinion are worthy of that status.


I've always enjoyed the Berghoff and it sounds like I need to try Russian Tea the next Time I'm in Chicago. How is the downtown Chicago scene these days? Back to normal, limited hours, ghost town? Are hotel prices still set to insane? 



Gary Behling said:


> Any time I got a new girlfriend over the last 25 years or so, THAT is the place I took them to REALLY impress them. [...] Maybe the other places are as good or better, but Russian Tea Time ALWAYS impressed my new girlfriends and they always wanted a second date.


♫ I Would Do Anything For Love, But I Won't Do That ♫


----------



## Deni (Oct 8, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I've always enjoyed the Berghoff and it sounds like I need to try Russian Tea the next Time I'm in Chicago. How is the downtown Chicago scene these days? Back to normal, limited hours, ghost town? Are hotel prices still set to insane?


I can't say what's up with the hotel prices but the Loop is looking pretty normal these days, lots of people around, just about everything open except for places that have gone out of business.


----------



## Deni (Oct 8, 2021)

rail sale said:


> Here's a map with all the Chicago area stations, pick a walkable station so you don't have to spend the layover in a park and ride lot.
> View attachment 22522
> 
> 
> Also, the PBS station has a great video tour for whole city via the L, at



As someone who bikes here daily I do take some issue with their bike scores and rankings of the stations. Clybourn on the UP-N and NW lines being listed as a biker's paradise is maybe the worst one. Except for being a few blocks from the Bloomingdale Trail (which will only help you if you are going straight west) the area around there is pretty treacherous for bikers. And the fact that Clybourn is an old decrepit station that is not accessible means that bikers using that stop are carrying their bikes on a fairly long and somewhat crumbly staircase.


----------



## Exvalley (Oct 8, 2021)

Eataly is very affordable and has absolutely authentic Italian food. I’ve eaten at the Eataly in Rome and the food at the Chicago Eataly is about as good.


----------



## Lonnie (Oct 9, 2021)

We have a four-hour layover midday in Chicago early in November, then a six-hour layover on a Sunday late in the same month, this time encompassing the evening meal time. We love really well made food, American or especially ethnic. Where can we (ideally) walk to from the station for lunch and for dinner? Would walk up to a mile one way.


----------



## willem (Oct 9, 2021)

I enjoy the Greek Islands restaurant in Greektown. It has always been a good experience. The Parthenon was really good one time and really not so good another time, so I likely won't be back until Greek Islands lets me down.

In the opposite direction, the Berghoff and Miller's Pub have been good.


----------



## Rasputin (Oct 10, 2021)

willem said:


> I enjoy the Greek Islands restaurant in Greektown. It has always been a good experience. The Parthenon was really good one time and really not so good another time, so I likely won't be back until Greek Islands lets me down.


When making connections in Chicago, we have gone to the Greek Islands restaurant for lunch or dinner many times between trains and have always been pleased. Food and service are great and the cost is reasonable. If making connections to the Eastbound Lake Shore, there is usually ample time for a nice dinner. It is about a 10 minute walk down Adams Street to the restaurant at Adams and Halstead (North or South Halstead, I can't recall.) 

A bonus is that if Saint Patrick's Catholic Church (on the way) is open, you can stop by and visit that historic church. As I recall, it is the oldest Catholic Church in Chicago and survived the Chicago fire.


----------



## denmarks (Nov 8, 2021)

Here in California most men wear either no hat or a baseball cap. I have not lived in Chicago for over 60 years. What would be the current style men's hat to wear in late April in Chicago that would not look too out of place back home in California? I do not want to buy something for use only 3 days. All I currently have are baseball caps and beanies. All the baseball caps have some logo on them. Should I get a generic baseball cap, a newsboy hat, or something else?


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 8, 2021)

denmarks said:


> All I currently have are baseball caps and beanies.


This is perfect.  The beanies will be good if it's windy and cold, and the baseball caps will be good if it's sunny.


----------



## trainman74 (Nov 9, 2021)

denmarks said:


> All the baseball caps have some logo on them. Should I get a generic baseball cap, a newsboy hat, or something else?



And in addition to Sarah's advice, let me state that there would be no problem with wearing a baseball cap with a logo on it (even if it's the San Francisco Giants logo), so there's no need to buy something generic -- just bring what you already have.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Nov 9, 2021)

trainman74 said:


> And in addition to Sarah's advice, let me state that there would be no problem with wearing a baseball cap with a logo on it (even if it's the San Francisco Giants logo), so there's no need to buy something generic -- just bring what you already have.



St. Louis Cardinals and Green Bay Packers hats may get you sneered at, but you won't be stopped from wearing them.


----------



## WWW (Nov 10, 2021)

Closest is that Gold Coast hot dog in the food court of Union Station - my 4 star rating

Portillos (my 3 star rating) is 5 blocks south on Clinton - Google Map LINK - - -
Top center is Union Station - bottom center look for Portillos about 2 blocks from the Holiday Inn
Ideal when staying at the closest hotel to Union Station


Google Maps


----------



## WWW (Nov 10, 2021)

AlanB said:


> While one can sometimes get lucky with a downtown hotel, especially if there are no conventions in town, personally I'd look at hotels out near the airports. They tend to be much cheaper and you can still ride the subway/L to get to those locations, saving money over needing to use METRA. So far I've only stayed at the Hilton Garden Inn out by O'Hare. On other occasions I've lucked out and/or used points to stay downtown.
> 
> So I really can't help to much more than that.



Airport hotels are generally less expensive than downtown hotels - - -

Arriving Amtrak -

Blue line goes to O'Hare about $5 and an hour long ride - then the hotel shuttle -
Blue line Clinton stop 2 blocks south of Union Station - 1 block north of Holiday Inn

Orange line goes to Midway about $2.50 and a shorter half hour ride - BUT not as many hotels close by
Orange line cross the Chicago River (Adams or Jackson) and catch it at midblock at Quincy
Optional you can use the Blue line cross the river and connect with the Orange line

There are other better (expensive) ways to go to an airport hotel limo taxi 

Stay just out of the Downtown Loop (Chicago River junction) for less expensive rates;

I have always been pleased with the Hampton Inn on Jefferson - West Loop 5 blocks from Union 3 from Ogilive 
And slightly more $$ the Holiday Inn 3.5 blocks south on Clinton 

Do your homework research for lodging and hotel space - when there is a major athletic event the hotels are
a problem as well as standing room only on the metra rail and the "L"

And of course your rates and opinions --- YMMV ---


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 10, 2021)

WWW said:


> Closest is that Gold Coast hot dog in the food court of Union Station - my 4 star rating


Gold Coast closed


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 10, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Gold Coast closed


----------



## Deni (Nov 10, 2021)

WWW said:


> Airport hotels are generally less expensive than downtown hotels - - -
> 
> Arriving Amtrak -
> 
> ...


I like the Embassy Suites in River North on State right by the Red Line Grand stop. I lived there for 6 weeks after an apartment building fire several years ago. Good rates in winter usually.

I will say this about the airport area. One, the $5 for the O'Hare trip in for inbound only, for going to the airport it is still just $2.50. Also, if you stayed at a hotel out by O'Hare you would end up using the Rosemont or Cumberland Blue Line stops, not the airport stop.


----------



## WWW (Nov 10, 2021)

Deni said:


> I like the Embassy Suites in River North on State right by the Red Line Grand stop. I lived there for 6 weeks after an apartment building fire several years ago. Good rates in winter usually.
> 
> I will say this about the airport area. One, the $5 for the O'Hare trip in for inbound only, for going to the airport it is still just $2.50. Also, if you stayed at a hotel out by O'Hare you would end up using the Rosemont or Cumberland Blue Line stops, not the airport stop.



Thanks for the info:
Have done the Midway Airport to/from Union Station multiple times moving the 261 equipment to and from Chicago from MSP.
The O'Hare to Union Station a few times but never the return (air fares are higher to/from O'Hare)
I am not terribly thrilled by the long (Blue line) train trip from the airport to downtown all those stops - even the Orange line is a bit much

Have compared airport hotel rates with those of downtown and then the trade off being where the action is and timely getting there


----------



## cheerose (Nov 14, 2021)

Thanks for this thread (I realize that it is "old")

If I go with my "more sensible" plan  , I will need an overnight stay in Chicago. My initial plan is to just look at Trivago or Airbnb to see anything close to Union Station (may still go that route), but good to know other options as well.


----------



## denmarks (Dec 12, 2021)

Is it worth visiting the large McDonalds International and/or Starbucks Reserve Roastery at their headquarters in Chicago?


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 12, 2021)

denmarks said:


> Is it worth visiting the large McDonalds International and/or Starbucks Reserve Roastery at their headquarters in Chicago?


The Starbucks Reserve was actually pretty cool. I was kind of against it, because I hate crowds and it was close to opening weekend, but @jebr talked me into it.  We went Leap Year weekend 2020, just before Covid shut everything down.

It's set up like an old, Edison-style lab. The employees dress accordingly, and everything has that brassy look to it. There's also a rooftop area where you get a pretty good view of Michigan Ave.


----------



## Deni (Dec 13, 2021)

denmarks said:


> Is it worth visiting the large McDonalds International and/or Starbucks Reserve Roastery at their headquarters in Chicago?


No.


----------



## jebr (Dec 13, 2021)

SarahZ said:


> The Starbucks Reserve was actually pretty cool. I was kind of against it, because I hate crowds and it was close to opening weekend, but @jebr talked me into it.  We went Leap Year weekend 2020, just before Covid shut everything down.
> 
> It's set up like an old, Edison-style lab. The employees dress accordingly, and everything has that brassy look to it. There's also a rooftop area where you get a pretty good view of Michigan Ave.



I went there a second time during the 2021 Gathering. If you're big into Starbucks and/or want to try some unique coffee drinks, it's worth the stop. The inside is really neat, though I've noticed there's often some long lines during peak times. It's definitely a bit touristy, but it's still fun if you're into that sort of thing.

I would look at their website and decide if it sounds interesting to you. If it sounds interesting, I'd suggest going; if it sounds meh, I'd skip it. It's not something I'd say everyone has to do when they're in Chicago, but I find it pretty fun for me so I like going there.


----------



## denmarks (Feb 3, 2022)

Is Manny's Deli at 1141 South Jefferson Street a safe area for lunch?


----------



## Exvalley (Feb 3, 2022)

denmarks said:


> Is Manny's Deli at 1141 South Jefferson Street a safe area for lunch?


I have walked there before during the lunch hour on a weekend. I felt completely safe. However, it is not a populated neighborhood. It's more light industrial. So you are a bit exposed in the sense that there aren't other people around if anything does happen. But I would happily make the walk again.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 3, 2022)

denmarks said:


> Is Manny's Deli at 1141 South Jefferson Street a safe area for lunch?


Looking at Google Maps street view, it looks ok. I'd walk down Canal to Roosevelt then over to Manny's.


----------



## Exvalley (Feb 3, 2022)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Looking at Google Maps street view, it looks ok. I'd walk down Canal to Roosevelt then over to Manny's.


I took Clinton St. because the underpass below I-290 is better there. You have the Clinton metro stop and it's just better in general than the Canal St. underpass (flatter, better sidewalk).


----------



## WWW (Feb 3, 2022)

Google Map for reference -

Google Maps 

Zoom In or Out for more less detail 

Union Station top center
Manny's bottom center

Yes Clinton or Jefferson is better than Canal

Daylight hours most definitely
Hours of night questionable - it's Chicago

Now as for eating and choice can't offer much there - - -


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 8, 2022)

Going back to the original question from over a decade ago:



Welcome - Jim's Original



Just sayin'....get yourself a Polish sausage!


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Feb 8, 2022)

denmarks said:


> Is Manny's Deli at 1141 South Jefferson Street a safe area for lunch?



As safe as anywhere else in Chicago at the moment. The area is much busier than it used to be just a few years ago - lots of retail around it.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 12, 2022)

Pullman House Project Lets Visitors Explore Living Spaces Behind Industrial Powerhouse, From Workers' Apartments To Pullman's Estate


"You can talk about [Pullman's history], but to go into the spaces that people lived in is much more rewarding," a project organizer said.




blockclubchicago.org


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 7, 2022)

Ispolkom said:


> Gold Coast Dogs are good (I had a hot dog there on Monday). Two other choices, if you'd like to stretch your legs a little, are Lukes (about three blocks east on Jackson, just east of Giordanos) and Al's Beef (about three blocks west of Union Station on Adams). Al's Beef also has the best Italian beef sandwich I've had in years, and I think also sells a Maxwell Street-style Polish.
> 
> 
> Get Thee behind me, Satan!


Since this is a 11 year Old thread, Unfortunately Gold Coast in Union Station and the Al's Roast Beef on Adams are both Gone with the Wind!


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Mar 7, 2022)

Oh My Gosh! These posts are making me just so hungry! Bring on the hotdogs and hold that darn ketchup. Better yet, gimme some really hot hot mustard for that dog that 'bursts' when you bite into it... dripping in juices... smothered in raw onions and dill pickles. I'm famished!!!


----------



## wildchicken13 (Mar 7, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> Since this is a 11 year Old thread, Unfortunately Gold Coast in Union Station and the Al's Roast Beef on Adams are both Gone with the Wind!



When did Gold Coast close? I swear that I had a hot dog from there just a couple of years ago… Do they have any other locations?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 7, 2022)

wildchicken13 said:


> When did Gold Coast close? I swear that I had a hot dog from there just a couple of years ago… Do they have any other locations?


There are several in Chicagoland, but not close to Union Station.

I'm sure one of our Chicago members has up to date info!


----------



## MARC Rider (Mar 8, 2022)

Gold Coast Dogs was there in late October of 2019, as I had one of their dogs for lunch while I was waiting for the Texas Eagle to take me to the Gathering. I suspect they were a casualty of the reduced foot traffic through the station due to Covid.


----------



## wildchicken13 (Mar 8, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> Gold Coast Dogs was there in late October of 2019, as I had one of their dogs for lunch while I was waiting for the Texas Eagle to take me to the Gathering. I suspect they were a casualty of the reduced foot traffic through the station due to Covid.



Same, I was there in November 2019 and their hot dogs were as good as ever. That's a bummer, but it sounds like they have other locations throughout the Chicagoland area.


----------



## Sauve850 (Mar 8, 2022)

Ive enjoyed many Gold Coast Dogs over the years at the station. On my layovers in summer before heading out and catching a train east I treat myself to a stay at hotel off Michigan Ave. I stay a couple days as its close to a couple favorite eating places. I enjoy a Pizanos thin crust pizza one night and a good hot dog/fries for lunch next day from an old place called Mister J's. Both places have good food.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Mar 8, 2022)

At this point the best Chicago Dawgs can probably gotten at Shake Shack.. a NY based chain.. or maybe that's the safest choice for visitors, might take more investigation for local options.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 8, 2022)

Michigan Mom said:


> At this point the best Chicago Dawgs can probably gotten at Shake Shack.. a NY based chain.. or maybe that's the safest choice for visitors, might take more investigation for local options.


The Shake Shacks around here have all been Closed, but I've never had their Dogs, I did enjoy their Burgers and Shakes.

Chicago is Full of Dog Stands. ( of course Locals know the Locations and have their favorites)

I haven't been in Chicago since 2019 due to the Pandemic but plan to return this year if conditions continue to improve.

Hopefully some Windy City Members will post some good joints for we visitors that like Chicago Style Dogs.


----------



## John Bredin (Mar 8, 2022)

I'd say that now the closest place to Union Station with Chicago-style hot dogs (and Italian beef, and beef and sausage combos, and Polish sausage, and....) is Luke's on Jackson, across the river about a block east of Willis/Sears Tower.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Mar 9, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> The Shake Shacks around here have all been Closed, but I've never had their Dogs, I did enjoy their Burgers and Shakes.
> 
> Chicago is Full of Dog Stands. ( of course Locals know the Locations and have their favorites)
> 
> ...


We have a Portillo's in Normal for all the homesick USI students from Chicago. Not sure if anyone outside of the Chicago area knows that Portillo's is known for the best Chicago style hot dogs. 
Edit: Whoops! Wrong university. That should have been ISU (Illinois State University, previously known as Normal Teachers College).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 9, 2022)

Everydaymatters said:


> We have a Portillo's in Normal for all the homesick USI students from Chicago. Not sure if anyone outside of the Chicago area knows that Portillo's is known for the best Chicago style hot dogs.


Thanks Betty, I'll have to check them out next time I come North to Chicagoland!


----------



## wildchicken13 (Mar 9, 2022)

Everydaymatters said:


> We have a Portillo's in Normal for all the homesick USI students from Chicago. Not sure if anyone outside of the Chicago area knows that Portillo's is known for the best Chicago style hot dogs.



Portillo's has locations outside of the Chicagoland area: Store Locations - Locations | Portillo's


----------



## Exvalley (Mar 9, 2022)

I love Portillo's. So much that, shortly after they went public a few months ago, I bought a share at $41 just for kicks.

Thank goodness I only bought one share because that share is now worth about $24.


----------



## caravanman (Mar 9, 2022)

Exvalley said:


> Thank goodness I only bought one share because that share is now worth about $24.


I am not an expert, but I gather one can "manipulate" share prices? I believe all you have to do is eat quite a lot of their hot dogs, I am sure you would soon recover that lost $17...


----------



## Everydaymatters (Mar 10, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> Thanks Betty, I'll have to check them out next time I come North to Chicagoland!


Let me know when, Jim. I'll meet you at the station.


----------



## VentureForth (Mar 11, 2022)

Is this now the oldest active thread??  I posted this question 11 years ago. lol.

I must say that since 2011, Sonic had - then removed - excellent Chicago style hot dogs. They were very good. Institutionalized? Sure. Purist? Nah. But they did a good job. I think on that trip, I wound up at Portillo's (not based on recollection, but what's where I probably walked to that is on google maps today). It was wonderful.

IIRC, an equally good choice was actually available in-station. EDIT: Oh - that was Gold Coast Dogs. RIP


----------



## caravanman (Mar 11, 2022)

Anyone tried these guys, who kindly posed so I could grab a little local vibe into my photos!


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Mar 13, 2022)

caravanman said:


> Anyone tried these guys, who kindly posed so I could grab a little local vibe into my photos!
> 
> View attachment 27559



I think that's gone....


----------



## NorthShore (Mar 16, 2022)

Sauve850 said:


> I enjoy a Pizanos thin crust pizza one night and a good hot dog/fries for lunch next day from an old place called Mister J's. Both places have good food.



J Dawg on State? My old high school hang. "Gimme a numb bear 1!" I love that place. Their current prices, no so much. But it'll always cost 2.80 for a cheeseburger, fries, and thick chocolate shake there, in my memory.


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 16, 2022)

caravanman said:


> Anyone tried these guys, who kindly posed so I could grab a little local vibe into my photos!
> 
> View attachment 27559



I’ve been trying to figure out for a few days now, where is that? The building (background, not hot dog stand) gives me a Gold Coast/Old Town sort of vibe, but for the life of me I cant place where that is.


----------



## John Bredin (Mar 16, 2022)

Trogdor said:


> I’ve been trying to figure out for a few days now, where is that? The building (background, not hot dog stand) gives me a Gold Coast/Old Town sort of vibe, but for the life of me I cant place where that is.


Took me a while too, but it's Ohio just west of Fairbanks. That hot dog stand has been gone for years.


----------



## caravanman (Mar 17, 2022)

From one of my trips around 2009. Somewhere near my hotel I think, towards Navy Pier? Not too sure, sorry to hear it has closed...


----------



## NorthShore (Mar 17, 2022)

John Bredin said:


> Took me a while too, but it's Ohio just west of Fairbanks. That hot dog stand has been gone for years.



Reminds me of the place that used to be near/west of Union Station before the area got more hip and well developed.

Jimmy's on Adams (open late), Luke's on Jackson, solid options for Chicago food fare.

Dawali Jerusalem Kitchen and Aroma Desi Grill are near the train station, for more ethnic bites.

Sadly, Bombagino's J&C, where you could get a solid lunchtime sandwich close to Union Station, has closed.

A little further walk and Mr. Greek Gyros is still open 24/7 on Halsted.


----------



## NorthShore (Mar 17, 2022)

Paris Baguette, on Jackson, looks intetesting for sweets.

Boni Vino on Jackson....old school Chicago Italian joint....good for layover lunch fare.


----------

